# Self-bow squirrel



## Tailfeather (Oct 18, 2010)

I have two arrows stuck in the tree I have to retrieve somehow, but I got him.


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats, 

them things are tough to hit I missed the same one twice today, then I sat and watched for in my neighbors yard, They stay away from my yard? hmm wonder why?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice shootin.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 18, 2010)

Good Shooting


----------



## robert carter (Oct 18, 2010)

Good shooting.I missed 4 times yesterday.RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 18, 2010)

nice shooting and i think you get bonus points if you use a selfbow!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice shot and good looking bow! 
Way to stay the course; 3rd arra's the best one.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 19, 2010)

Joe, did you make that bow? Details. Mike


----------



## Tailfeather (Oct 19, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Joe, did you make that bow? Details. Mike


Yessir, I did.  Slowly, and with lots of advice from Nugefan and tutorials on here.  There's a thread in the Primitive Skills section "From a tree to a stave" or some such.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 19, 2010)

What weight you have it at and what wood, hickory? Mike


----------



## Tailfeather (Oct 19, 2010)

It's hickory and is roughly 45 lbs. at 27" according to the "tiller stick on a bathroom scale" method.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 19, 2010)

All I did was run my mouth , you did all the work ....


I am gonna have to give you my Uncle Ted " Whack Master " hat ....congrats on the kill buddy ....


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrates on that kill Tailfeather!!!!!!
And we all know how wonderful Nugefan is!!!  He has alot of skills and helpfulness for us all!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 19, 2010)

Heck, that will work. You going to try a deer with it? That would be real cool. Mike


----------

